# LED bulb change



## ladders (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi peoples 
I’ve just changed all my rear bulbs to led and gone into BimmerCode, turned off warm and cold settings and turned on led, but does anyone know if I have to do the same for the adaptive light setting?
Be grateful if someone has an answer before I take it out.
Cheers 
Steve


----------

